# Red Oak Smoked Pizza Fattie



## kovaku (Nov 21, 2015)

Well I couldn't find ground Italian sausage like I wanted so I had to use beef.  I wove the bacon and seasoned the beef with Cavenders all purpose greek seasoning.  Then I stuffed the fatties with pizza sauce pepperoni, black olives, mushrooms, and mozzarella. It turned out a great product. Smoked on a wood fired pit till the internal was 165F. The bacon isn't burnt in the pics its just the red oak! I made 2 and one I wrapped in a Pillsbury pizza dough which I made up like a pizza by itself with pepperoni and cheese and brushed melted butter with minced garlic and parsley on top to finish along with shredded parmesan. Beats the hell out of a hot pocket. My dough wrap wasn't a good job but man did it taste good. 













IMG_0599.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Nov 21, 2015


















IMG_0601.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Nov 21, 2015


















IMG_0602.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Nov 21, 2015






My 3 year old and 1 year old ate their fair share.  I'm glad they are not chicken nugget babies! The wife said it was awesome. Got the idea for wapping the fattie in pizza dough from the Philly Cheese Steak fattie on this site.


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 21, 2015)

Good job, keep the family happy...


----------



## b-one (Nov 21, 2015)

That's a fine looking fattie!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks good and sounds delish....     




Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2015)

Great looking fatties! Nice smoke! 

POINTS!!!!


----------



## disco (Nov 22, 2015)

Fine looking meal!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2015)

K, they look delicious!


----------

